# Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 vs UEFI boot



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

I've this battle before but now I'm trying it on my newer Dell Precision 7710 laptop running Win7 Pro x64

It has a UEFI boot that is run unsecured. I'd like be able to use the Kaspersky Rescue disk if the need arises.

So far I've tried a few way to get it to boot and the GRUB program eventually fails.

Pressing F12 and choosing USB boot will start the program from my bootable USB drive. I go thought the choices, the program loads but it can't seem to mount my drive and fails. I am running an M.2 PCIe 256GB SSD.

I went into the BIOS and changed over to legacy boot and went though the same procedure and the same thing happens and it fails.

This is the same problem I had with my sons Win7 laptop and my other sons Win8.1 laptop.

Is it not compatible?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is the error list. The computer locks up on this screen and needs to be powered down to reboot.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are other tools available.

Aside from that, how about their support pages: UEFI-based computer won’t boot from hard disk after booting Kaspersky Rescue Disk in Legacy mode


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

That seems to be a different problem then what I'm having.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That was the first one that caught my eye based on your description, and it's not the only topic on the help page.


----------

